# Beastmen, plan around Transformation?



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

At the moment I am currently looking into collecting and building a new army for Fantasy ready for the tournament scene next year and wanted to do something a little different.

I have a large Orcs and Goblins collection and have played Bretonnia, Wood Elves and High Elves recently but neither really gets me all that excited to collect, paint and game (apart from my Bretonnian Air Cav but thats done now) and I have become increasing frustrated with my Tomb Kings of late (about 23% win rate) and the Forces of Order are seeming less and less interesting to me.

So I have been looking into the Beastmen and I think I may have formed a plan around garunteeing Transformation although getting the spell to work in games will be interesting.

What I am thinking is to take two Great Bray Shamans with Lore of Beasts, the General will be the 'typical' GBS, Levl 4, Fencers Blades, Jaged Dagger, 4++ and will be nesting in amongst either Bestigors (if I don't take Minobus) or the main Gor herd (with BSB with Beasts Banner) 

The 2nd GBS i'll give something like the Flying Carpet or the Skin of Man and a Power Stone so that he may scout/fly into position for a flank/rear charge ready for the magic phase to attempt to cast Transformation and turn himself into a Mountain Chimera/other big gribbly.

Now I know that this idea has numerous amounts of downfalls but I think that I can formulate a list around this (namely Level 1 Shadow so that I can smoke and mirrors my GBS away if/when the plan doesn't work, probably after he has dumped his Shard of the Herdstone/used his Dispel Scroll so I don't lose an important character) 

With Spell Selection I'll roll the Level 4's spells first and swap out the Spells that I don't want him to have (Transformation, Amber Spear, Flock of Doom) as I think that this will be best used on my flying/scouting level 3 behind the lines as I can either go for Broke with Transformation or snipe stuff with Amber Spear or try and get a few wounds on warmachines with flock of doom (since with T7 the spells S2 is basically the equivalent of S5) 

This is something that I think will keep me entertained for a good while and fully intend to at least play test the idea a few times to see how well it works, at the very least I think that once the plan gets out a lot of attention will be focused on my GBS behind the lines which is fine if that buys my army a turn or two where they aren't being pounded by cannons, archers, magic missiles so with Beastmen at least I know I have something to fall back on


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I should probably mention at this point that this is for 2500 point games so if this backfires I still have approximately 85% of my army on the table if/when he dies/goes kaboom

k:


----------

